# Residential snow removal



## Hinckley Hills Services (Nov 11, 2020)

Hello,

I have a few questions on residential snow removal. I have a older 6x4 gator that I use to do a few jobs in a subdivision nearby my house. Question I do live in NE Ohio and we get 50-65 inches a year. The driveways I do are about a 100 feet long by one and half to two cars wide. Last year I charged 20-25 to just do the driveway and ways without salt. 

So what do y'all think I should be charging or what is the going rate around me? They only take about 10 minutes to do. I can do them faster with a gator than a truck. 

I was thinking to charge 20 a time or 360 a season..
I'm not really looking to make huge money only do 5 to 10 a year.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Following...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I would say for that area, you’re on the really low side, Hinckley is over by Hudson No?
One of the wealthiest areas in the country?


----------



## Hinckley Hills Services (Nov 11, 2020)

Yeah about 20 minutes from me. Hinckley is a nice area but country. Only subdivision near me. If you think I can get move per time that I will bump up my price.... What do you think the going rate is near me for seasonal? This is a subdivision I do a bit of mowing and landscaping in and would like to get more clients... Maybe go in a bit cheap on the plowing and then go for getting them into a mowing contact??? Let me know what you think.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hinckley Hills Services said:


> This is a subdivision I do a bit of mowing and landscaping in and would like to get more clients... Maybe go in a bit cheap on the plowing and then go for getting them into a mowing contact??? Let me know what you think.


I think that the kind of people that go with you only if you are plowing at a loss are unlikely to pay a premium on mowing later. They will just go with whoever is the lowest bidder on mowing too.


----------



## Hinckley Hills Services (Nov 11, 2020)

Alright... Sounds like I'm not charging enough. So can you guys give me some numbers on per time and seasonal. Also if someone near me could give me a good idea of the normal number of events per year.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hinckley Hills Services said:


> Alright... Sounds like I'm not charging enough. So can you guys give me some numbers on per time and seasonal. Also if someone near me could give me a good idea of the normal number of events per year.


Take the the last 3-5 years to find the average.

@John_DeereGreen is closest to you, he lives in cow patty town (Wooster)


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Out my way the minimum is 45/per. If it’s a subdivision the “discount” is 40/per if 5 or more sign up back to back.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Kvston said:


> Out my way the minimum is 45/per. If it's a subdivision the "discount" is 40/per if 5 or more sign up back to back.


Here it's $35 per with 2" trigger for a 500sqft driveway, 20' of 36" walk, no salt and takes 5-7min.


----------



## Hinckley Hills Services (Nov 11, 2020)

Kvston said:


> Out my way the minimum is 45/per. If it's a subdivision the "discount" is 40/per if 5 or more sign up back to back.





BUFF said:


> Here it's $35 per with 2" trigger for a 500sqft driveway, 20' of 36" walk, no salt and takes 5-7min.


Thanks for the reply....
I will put out some flyers and see what kind of response I get... 
Seeing as this is my second year do you guys have any tips on how to pick up new customers or things to look out for when signing people up or plowing?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hinckley Hills Services said:


> Thanks for the reply....
> I will put out some flyers and see what kind of response I get...
> Seeing as this is my second year do you guys have any tips on how to pick up new customers or things to look out for when signing people up or plowing?


Referrals is the best way. Does this subdivision have a HOA you can contact to see about attending a meeting to introduce yourself at?


----------



## Hinckley Hills Services (Nov 11, 2020)

Yeah they do but with covid-19 I doubt they have any meetings... Good idea though.

Maybe I will ask a few of my current customers who the leader of the HOA and see if I can't get a few referrals though them.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hinckley Hills Services said:


> Yeah they do but with covid-19 I doubt they have any meetings... Good idea though.
> 
> Maybe I will ask a few of my current customers who the leader of the HOA and see if I can't get a few referrals though them.


Could also have the HOA fwd your contact info to the residents


----------



## Hinckley Hills Services (Nov 11, 2020)

BUFF said:


> Could also have the HOA fwd your contact info to the residents


Yup, I also know they have a Facebook page for residents in the subdivision... Maybe I could get some of my customers to put my information and a review on there.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes that would work as well for those that are on the BookFace....


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Referral works, as does a website with lots of keywords. Patrol your area post storm and hand out cards/flyers. Contact HOA and property managers.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

maybe silly question do you have decals or advertising on your equipment?
Phone number and email contact?
jackets advertise who you are?
Block heater/toque?
when the white gold flies people look out the window when they hear clean up, make it easy for them to call you.


----------



## Hinckley Hills Services (Nov 11, 2020)

I don't have decals... But I was thinking to get some signs made to put in the bed of my gator. Kinda like a billboard but a lot smaller.


Chineau said:


> maybe silly question do you have decals or advertising on your equipment?
> Phone number and email contact?
> jackets advertise who you are?
> Block heater/toque?
> when the white gold flies people look out the window when they hear clean up, make it easy for them to call you.


I do know a lot of people in that subdivision that I mainly do so I am planning on sending out so emails to my landscaping customers and am hoping to get some jobs.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Take the the last 3-5 years to find the average.
> 
> @John_DeereGreen is closest to you, he lives in cow patty town (Wooster)


Little late but I figure 16 plows and 36 salts in cow patty town


----------



## Hinckley Hills Services (Nov 11, 2020)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Little late but I figure 16 plows and 36 salts in cow patty town


Thanks! 
I though it was 18 or so but that definitely helps.


----------

